# can i bake in stainless steel



## rlr (May 29, 2009)

can i bake a cake in a stainless mixing bowl ? Or should i try and find a 9" diameter domed baking pan?:crazy:


----------



## kayakado (Sep 25, 2003)

I am sure you could. SS just doesn't conduct heat as well as aluminum. I'd put an upside down flower nail in the bottom center to conduct some heat to the center and wrap some foil around the top edge of the bowl to keep the top edge from getting done too quickly


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Not recomended because s/s does not retain an even heat and tends to form hot spots. product may come out overly brown in some spots and not brown in others. Also aluminum conducts heat much better and evenly in most cases. Also due to volume of bowl outside of cake will be done and inside raw.:lol:


----------



## rlr (May 29, 2009)

thanks for your input. i just got a glass mixingbowl.hpoe it works making mickey mouse clubhouse cake for twins . :lips:


----------

